# How to reset dash brake pad wear indicator light?



## jzellers77 (Jun 17, 2008)

Have a 2000 Beetle,would like to know how to reset the dash indicator light for the brake pad wear. The front pads are new and I did not see any sensor nearby so I guess it only by miles?Use a vag com?
Thanks
JimZ


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: How to reset dash brake pad wear indicator light? (jzellers77)*

Sensor is built into the pad. You need the pads with the sensor and plug it in.


----------



## jzellers77 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: How to reset dash brake pad wear indicator light? (thetwodubheads)*

So probally someone put aftermarket pads on it without the sensor







" BORDER="0">


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: How to reset dash brake pad wear indicator light? (jzellers77)*

Saw that multiple times a week on BMWs. People would go to the cheapest place in town for a brake job where they would machine "non-machinable" rotors, put on cheap pads, and send them to us to have it re-set


----------



## Old Guy GTI (Jun 16, 2008)

Yep. Either change to OEM pads or short out the connector.


----------



## pan-d-man (May 23, 2006)

*Eurovan Front Pads*

I just replaced with OEM pads on the front of my EV but wear light still comes on. Is this supposed to go off on its own or does it need to be reset somehow?


----------



## firebrick (Oct 22, 2012)

I know this is an older thread...what ended up happened with the indicator light that did not go off on your EV? I am having a same problem with the idiot light on our EV. Proper pads with sensors installed, good connections, but unable to reset the light on its own (at least not yet.) What gives?


----------

